# Smugglers Notch resort fees for RCI exchange



## bdemerchant (Mar 23, 2011)

We are heading off to Smugglers Notch on Sunday for a week of Spring skiing.  I purchased some 2 for 1 lift ticket coupons off Ebay.  I was reading reviews in the TUG review section and saw several mentions of being charged fees for certain ammenities. I was wondering- is this mandatory for RCI exchangers? It's just me an my husband- so it's not like we will have kids in their camps or anything-how about use of the pool or hot tubs- will we have to pay to use those- (we are in a Sycamore unit) - I do realize we will have to pay for internet access- so I'm not talking about that fee-Thanks for any info


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/rci/winterBenefits.php

this link to the RCI exchange page on the Smuggs website should give you all the info you need.

Sycamores has an outdoor heated pool you can use, and your building may also have a hot tub.  And you can also use the indoor Courtside pool & hot tubs.

Not sure if it will be worth you buying the SmuggsPass (it is optional) if you don't have kids with you and you already have lift tickets sorted.

We have never been asked for Resort ID to gain access to the evening entertainment for grown-ups in the Meeting House or Bootleggers or Black Bear Tavern.

And the SmuggsPass doesn't get you any disocunt off any of the "paid for" activities you may be interested in.... massage, art classes, zip line tour, dog sledding etc


----------



## bdemerchant (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you- I appreciate your response-I don't know how I missed that link before but it told me what I needed to know- My  2 for 1 lift ticket coupons will give me a much better rate than the resort discount- and all we were really interested in is maybe the pool and hot tubs- I will post from the resort the ski conditions if anyone is interested.


----------

